# The Darkness



## Gúthwinë (Jul 25, 2005)

*Last Stronghold*

Story: The land has been in darkness for many years, most of the elves have left and the men are in chains deep in Mordor. Only the strong have escaped Sauron's wrath. The only stronghold left in Middle-Earth is Lorien.

Ic:

The hooded figure emerged from the fog, He was covered so much in black robes he would've fooled even Sauron to believe he was a Nazgul. The two elven blades, Stingwhip and Deity were tied onto his back, swinging to and fro while he looked on the approaching orcs. He smiled, they would be dead before sun rise. He drew the blades and stood in front of them. His voice boomed as he spoke, " You may go no further, You are never to enter Lothlorien." The orcs chuckled as a huge troll came bounding up, The man easily moved aside and the troll crashed into a tree and was dazed. The man then whistled. A battalion of elves then appeared beside him. "Fire!" Arrows came whizzing and hit the orcs, every so often the troll got up and chased the man, he just laughed as he crashed into boulders and trees knocking himself out cold. He then gasped as the Nazgul appeared. " Keep fighting! I'll take care of them." He then charged the Ringwraiths.


Occ((Look for the profile at the Council of the wise to post your character.))


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 30, 2005)

Black looked around for any assistence. when none came he went on alone. His blades gleamed in the sunlight as they swept toward and orc head. The orc was killed instantly. He gazed at the nine with fire in his eyes. He saw the witch-king's mace coming at full blast, he ducked and rand his sword throught its ,what would of been, throat. The witch-king lingered on and grabbed Black's throat. " For Lothlorien!" A female voice yelled. Black did his best to turn, and there was Galadriel's daughter Caala.

When she saw Black being strangled, a deep fire rose in her. She called a charge and they sped into battle, she easily killed two orcs by hacking their heads off. She made her way to the Witch-king and Cut his grasp off of Black. She then grabbed him and took him back in the woods, towards the healers.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

Black's throat was black and blue when the healer unraveled his hood, he wheezed and coughed trying to get air in. " Must...get..back to battle" The healer shook her head"No your done." Black frowned and looked at Caala. " Could you go back?"

Caala gasped as she saw his throat, when he asked her to go back she nodded and ran out and into battle. The battle wasn't going very well, the orcs were all slain, but the Nazgul and the troll were still alive. Caala sprung onto the trolls back and gracefully slid her sword into its neck, It was dead before it hit the ground. For some reason the Nazgul fell back and dissappeared. She looked back, There was black with a fire in his eyes.

Black cursed under his breath. "Too late to kick some smelly orcs." He sheathed his swords and took Caala by the hand. " Let's go. there is a feast tonight to celebrate our Victory."


----------



## Elendae (Aug 2, 2005)

*The man stopped at the edge of the forest, where the group he was following had seemed to have met severe resistance. Searching the dead orcs and the troll, he finds nothing of value, but notices a trail leading into the forest. ("Is this it? Is this Lorien?') *Inquisitively, yet carefully, the man ventures into the foilage.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 4, 2005)

Black was the one to keep watch after the feast, he strapped on his weapons and sat on the rock near the entrance towards the Heart of Lothlorien. He then caught a glimpse of a man and he started to follow him. He then came up and grabbed him around the wrist. "Who are you and Where...Oh great..Come on you've gotta help." He heard a shriek of glee from a band of orcs. He pulled the man with him, He then counted. " One..Two..three...four...five...six. There is only six, we can take them." He charge forward and drew his swords and beheaded the first one he saw.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: The Darkness *

*Surprised by the sudden pull at his wrist, Jecht turns, sees the man and listens to his half asked question,*



Warrior93 said:


> "Who are you and Where...Oh great..Come on you've gotta help."



*The next thing Jecht knew was that he was being pulled along by the stranger towards a group of orcs.*



Warrior93 said:


> He pulled the man with him, He then counted. " One..Two..three...four...five...six. There is only six, we can take them." He charge forward and drew his swords and beheaded the first one he saw.



*Only offset for a moment by the stranger's sudden charge, Jecht pulled out his two throwing knives and sent them flying into the necks of the next two orcs ahead of the stranger. He then drew his sword and charged for the remaining orcs.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

> Jecht pulled out his two throwing knives and sent them flying into the necks of the next two orcs ahead of the stranger.


 
Suprised by the two knives thrown ahead of him, he was dazed from a fist blow of an orc, it was about to finish him off when the man charged and killed it. "Thanks." He said and slew the last ones with a big *Swish*. The battle seemed won, but out of the darkness nine figures appeared. " Oh man.." He turned to the man. " Whatever your name is...Run into the woods and keep going on the path till you reach Caras Galadhon, after you reach it..Yell with all your might that RingWraiths are here. Now Go!"


----------



## Elendae (Aug 5, 2005)

*Without a second look back at the Ringwraiths, Jecht took off down the path.* ("I wonder what the stranger is going to do?") *Jecht thought while pacing his breathing, he inhaled the rich forest air while he picked up speed.* ("I could go on for a while in this forest. How far is it to Caras anyways?) *His steps started to falter with his increased thoughts.* (Push those thoughts out of your mind Jecht! Just concentrate on your path and steps!") *He started to regain his speed and his steps began a steady rhythm.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

_What am I gonna do? _He thought, He just shrugged and charged with a full fledged charge. " Lothlorien!!!!!" The blades clanged as the first two ringwraiths attacked, Black then looked over to see a small fire. He grabbed a branch and plunged it into the Wraith. It instantly caught fire and fled, he did the same for the next three. _Hurry up man. _The rest of the group surrounded him. "All right..You asked for it." Black then let out a bloodcurdling yell and threw the torch at the closest one. He then started to do what he could with his sword.



Caala saw the man running swiftly down the path. _A man!? What is a man doing in Lothlorien!? _Caala then jumped down from her tree, she drew her sword and pointed it at him. " Where do you think you're going?" She paused and began to look clearly at him. He was clean-shaven, muscuilar, and tall and lean. " How did you make it this far to Caras Galadhon?"

Black was pinned to the ground, he was knocked to the ground from a returning RingWraith. _Three huh. _He scowled and wriggled out from under their swords. He then drew his other sword and began to Fight. His two swords were whizzing through the air, doing the best damage they could do.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 6, 2005)

"Not very friendly around here, are you?" *Jecht said with sarcasim in his voice.* "A man told me to run to Caras and tell everyone that the Ringwraiths are here. Now let me by."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 6, 2005)

Caala stunned by what he said moved aside for him. She drew her sword and started running with him. " I'll help raise the alarm." She then began to yell. " The Ringwraiths are here!"


----------



## Elendae (Aug 7, 2005)

*Seeing that the female elf could raise the alarm better than he could in his semi-winded state, Jecht snatched up a lit lamp and ran for the stables.* "I need to borrow a horse now!" The stablehand jumped at Jecht's loud command. "Uh, yessir. Wait, what do you need it for?" "The Ringwraiths are in Lothlorien!! Now lend me a horse!!" Jecht yelled at the now cringing stablehand. "Here take this one." The stablehand replied quietly as he led out a saddled white charger. Jecht jumped onto the steed and took off down the path with the lamp in hand.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 7, 2005)

"Hmph. Thanks Zeek. Could you saddle-up Wae for me?" He nodded and saddled up her. She grabbed the horse and followed the man. " If I were you I'd be yelling by now." She then saw Seth walking in a lazy pace. "Hey! You've had too much wine. The ringwraiths are here!" The man froze solid and started yelling.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 12, 2006)

"What's all this yelling about," questioned Anon. She had been alseep and had been woken up by all the comotion. "It's the Wraiths, their back," replied Zeek. "Not again!" complaind Anon. "Could you saddle up Leandriel for me?" "Already done, I knew you would help!" said Zeek. "Thank-you," yelled Anon for she already had jumped on the horse and fled, twards all the noise. When she got there, she saw Black trying to fend off two Nazguls. She quick whipped out her two elven blades to help.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 9, 2006)

(Whoa its been a long time since I was her.)

Black coughed, the oncoming Wraiths were overwhelming him, he felt his strength waning and his knees buckled, he fell to his knees and then to the ground,he then thought he was through, but a figure came charging in defending him. "...uh..thanks" He felt a new surge of Strength evolve in him and yelled with all his might and charged again. 

Caala rode on yelling every other second, she then heard Blacks yell, "Oh no.." She thought to herself, "I got to get back to him." "You whatever your name is, we have to step up a pace, Blacks in trouble..." _If hes not dead already._


_(Anyone can take over Caala.)_


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 10, 2006)

"You're welcome," said . She said killing a few more orcs.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Black slashed at a oncoming orc, almost severing it in half. Two others pounced at his back but he easily whipped around and killed both of them. The Ringwraiths were still trying to push through the orcs towards Black. "General...You can't beat us." "I will try!" Mustering up his strength he hurled himself at the Nazgul.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

Anon whirled around in suprise killing more orcs in the process, as she noticed Black heading for a Nazgul out of the corner of her eye.


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 11, 2006)

OCC: I'll be some of the bad guys....Hope its okay to pup in.

IC: The orcs had charged the elves several times now without result. No matter what they did the elves seemed strong enough to push them back. Even the mighty Nazguls were stopped by the might of their blades. Suddenly the orcs and the Nazguls drew back. The orcs started shouting and singing. Behind them two glowing figures appeared, and the hordes moved happilly out of their way.

"Fire, Fire, Fire!!!" the hordes chanted with all their might at the time the drums accompanied. Two Balrogs walked slowly toward the elves, their weapons high, their step prideful. Large tongues of flames covered their whole bodies, as well as their weapons. The Nazguls laughed, for the elves did not stand a chance. Slowly but surely the Balrogs advanced toward the elves. 

"Surrender" boomed the voice of the balrogs at the time they walked. The wips cracked the air, scaring some younger elves. The flames on their bodies grew higher still. "Surrender or we'll burn Lothlorien to the ground" they said and once again the chant of the orcs was heard....


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Balrogs!" Yelled Anon with all her might. "Black, we'll never be them. What are we to do?" she asked turning to Black.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Black looked in horror at the oncoming Balrogs, he then bowed his head and began to mutter some Elvish tongues, he looked up again his eyes Blood Red. "We...Will..WIN!" He leaped higher than he had ever done before and his hands glowed green, BOOM! The first Balrog clutched his throat.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Black!" screamed Anon. "Help, someone, help!!!" Her scream was blood curdling.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Black slipped silently to the ground, the last of his strength gone. "I....I..don't know what to do." He said weakly, "We have to get more help...Where is Caala..and that man?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Hurry up get back into the woods, we can't defeat them alone!!!" said Anon.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Black conjured up the last of his strength and ran fast into the woods. "If...we..get to the...gate...we can hold them back." He panted, "There it is!" He ran quickly into it the orcs hot on their trail. "Close the Gates!" He ordered.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

Anon just barly made it in when the gate was closed. "Black, are you ok?" Deloth asked.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

"No...I...I feel drained, what do we do? My strength is all gone, I....can't continue on like this." He then collasped, "I...I just...need to rest." He coughed.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"somebody!!! We need Caala, someone get Caala!!!" yelled Anon.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Caala rode on but when she got to the battle, Black wasn't there. "He's not here...Back to Caras Galadhon!" She then heard Black's horn, "Faster!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

Suddenly, running up from behind the enemies came NR, one of the last Noldor still to grace Middle-Earth. He killed 2 Balrogs, and continued his charge. Taking out the Fell Beasts, he continued running into Lorien.
"Does that give you enought time to recuperate?" he asked.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

Caala turned around and saw the quick battle and her jaw dropped, "Uh that should give us time.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 12, 2006)

Suprised at the stranger coming up behind and killing the balrogs, Anon just stood in amazment. "Yeah, that should help," she said quietly to herself.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 13, 2006)

"Don't worry. It's my speciality" NR said. "But do you have a plan as to how you attack and defend, or is it just whatever happens?"


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 13, 2006)

The Dark Lord was not in a good mood that day. Even when this was a day of victory, a day when he would finally reclaim Lorien for his own. His mood had changed drastically by the elves's resistance. Didn't they know that their time was over? That nobody was left? That their power was nothing compared to his? No, it was in the nature of elves to be stubborn and prideful. No matter, their day had come. Nine figures came galloping then. Quickly they dismounted and kneeled in front of him. The Nazgul. How proud he was of them. The Nine stood surrounding their master.

"We failed," said one of the dark cloacked figures. Its voice a cold hiss. "The elves are now behind the gates. We lost many, but we have the field.... For now", he added.

"The Balrogs?" asked the Dark Lord. 

"Dead", hissed another RingWraith. His voice was no different than the one that spoke before. " Killed by an elf."

"An elf? Only one?"

"Yes", hissed the Nine. However, only their leader spoke. "He came out of nowhere. Like a whirlwind. His sword a blue flame, his armor of shining silver. I have never seen an elf fight like he did. " 

"There was much power in him," added another. 

"No elf from Lorien would have such power" said the Dark Lord. "No, he is not from here. A foreigner....Interesting", his red eyes glowed malevoly. "I think we'll have quite a resistance, yes.This presents a problem, but nothing that can't be mended. " There was a silence then that the Nazgul did not brake. They knew better than to interrupt their master when he was in deep thought. 

"Take the hordes," said the Dark Lord after a while."Attack the gates."

"But master...." hissed one of the Nine. "We will never get pass the gates. The elves will pick us from the trees with their bows. We'll be walking into a slaughter."

"Not quite" said the Dark Lord."Take Grond and keep the army away from the walls. That way you'll be safe from the arrows. Then cut down trees and make one siege tower, or more if you can. No matter how many orcs you loose, you keep attacking. Our armies are large enough for it. Try to take the down the gate. If you can't make it by the fourth charge,then wait."

"For what?" asked the Nazgul leader. 

"For my surprise," said the Dark Lord grinning. "Who is the leader of Lorien now?"

"They say is Caala. Galadriel's daughter."

"Tell the orcs to target her. I want her killed. The elves won't fight without a leader. Now go. Do my command."

"Yes, Master" said the Nine bowing and they retired. 






A huge horde was now in front of the gates. The whole field seemed to be nothing but orcs. Many they were, like grains of sand on the dessert. The Nazgul leader stood in his horse, uncertain. This was madness, but he dared not to disobay his master. The constructions of the towers was already under way, and the orcs had been given the order of killing Caalan or better said ,any female elf they could get to. 

"Begin the attack" said the Nazgul leader to the orc in command. He was as tall as a man and twice as wide. "I want that gate down by the end of the day."

"Yes master," bowed the orc. Then he rose to his full hight and extended his arms. "DEATH TO LORIEN!!!!" he shouted, and it was answered by a huge warcry from the army. Then they charged.....


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 14, 2006)

Meanwhile...
"Sauron is clever," NR warned the survivors. "He will have realised we are not as weak as we appear, and will try to think of a plan to conquer us forever. We will be able to pick off orcs and such like from the trees. Yet their numbers are too many for us to do that forever. So first of all, we must make as many arrows as possible now, and continue until our resources are spent.
"That is only one plan however. Sauron is cunning, and will seek to draw us out from the shelter of the trees. He may even try to cut the trees down, and possibly burn them. So best archers go the furthest out, with elves ready to pour water on any burning trees.
"By now, news will have reached Sauron of who is directing the attack. Caala, no offense, but you will be the main target, and your defense isn't, well, strong enough to withstand the full force of an attack by the nine. If you are taken, a leader needs to be chosen to direct the soldiers and people. We should also have a few spare people ready, and helping with any defense problems.
"I think our best option is to set up a council, instead of having one person calling the shots. That provides a bit more safety for a while. Now, any suggestions for the council? Caala, and who else? 5 is a good number for the council, and I'm sure there are enough people here to fill the roles."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 17, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "Don't worry. It's my speciality" NR said. "But do you have a plan as to how you attack and defend, or is it just whatever happens?"


"Uuu," Anon studdered, "I just try to do what ever I can!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 17, 2006)

"So, Caala is in charge, with Black, Elvess, myself and another elf in charge. I don't see how Mordor could possibly win now."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 19, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "So, Caala is in charge, with Black, Elvess, myself and another elf in charge. I don't see how Mordor could possibly win now."


(Question, when you say Elvess do you mean Anon?)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

(Answer: Yes)


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 20, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "So, Caala is in charge, with Black, Elvess, myself and another elf in charge. I don't see how Mordor could possibly win now."


So what do we do now? We should prepare for the enemy, don't you think?" said Anon.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

"Definitely. I have told you what preparations we should make. Let's get started."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 21, 2006)

"Alright, lets go!"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 21, 2006)

Black gave an evil grin, " So...... when do we get this started, in my opinion NR's got a good point, Sauron knows what we are about to do. He also knows that I'm here. I have a confession. My name is Zeef, I was a Gondorian General way back." He then pulled down his hood," I'm not an elf."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 21, 2006)

Anon spoke up, "Black, you didn't think we knew you were different? At least I knew you were. I figured you weren't an Elf!"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 21, 2006)

" I still prefer if I was called Black, I've changed, I didn't know you had already figured it out... What gave it away?" Black twiddled with his sword and sheathed it. "I never knew if me leaving affected Gondor's End."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 21, 2006)

"Yeah, I think Black fits you much better!" said Anon. "I don't think it was your fault that brought Gondor to it's ending! Was it?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 21, 2006)

"No it.....it was..."

" It was in Osgiliath, the orcs were pouring in from all sides, men were dying left and right. My father was killed by the Nazgul. I was afraid, I.... I fled, watching my men die, I went into hiding, I also heard they slaughtered my mother last. It was..... all my fault... I should've stayed, I'm a cowered!" 

Black then let all his tears flow down. " I.... miss them so much."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 21, 2006)

"Black, I'm sure it's not your fault," said Anon trying to comfort him.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 21, 2006)

Black, whether you're an elf or not doesn't matter. We need all the warriors we can get, especially one so skilled as yourself.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 26, 2006)

"Definatly, Black. I'm sure no one will look at you any diferently now!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyway, can we get started? Sauron won't be wasting any time, so we need to be prepared as possible.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 4, 2006)

The Elves of Lothlorien poured all their might into getting ready for the battle and before they knew it the enemy was at their doorstep. Ready for battle, they set out.


----------



## Pantalaimon (Mar 19, 2006)

Deep in the underbelly of Sauron's empire swarmed an army of orcs and dark things that devoured life in middle earth. In the very middle of this infested lagoon of torn gut, blood, and ash, stood a figure clothed in silvery armour. The tall, lithe figure, defiant in stance and proud in bearing, gazed directly at the captain, faceless and lightning crowned. The face beneath the heavy helm drenched in sweat, grimaced as the heat of sulphur fumes come up to the very nostrils upon that mighty head. 

"Bring me he who has defied Sauron's rule!" came the ghastly whispers from a lipless shadow

"And my price?" The warrior asked proudly. "Do you agree to it, or must I lend my sword elsewhere?"

The hooded figure was silent and the malice that fumed from his forsaken soul, thickened choking the very life out of the warrior.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 22, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> Majimaune is walking around in the wild and he sees three people standing talking. He wants to go over there but is afraid they might kill him. He doesnt knoiw it they are with Sauron or the Free peoples. He makes a rustle in the leaves but hopes that the people dont hear him.


(((Ummm... I don't really know where to go with this. Sorry, but could someone pllllllllllllease post?)))


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 23, 2006)

NR was making preparations for battle, when orc cries suddenly rang out. Running, the Noldorin elf looked out through the treeptops and saw a large battalion of orcs marching forward with fire. He pulled out his horn and blew three loud blasts on it, which brought many other elves and men to his position.

"Look," NR pointed out. "They are trying to burn down the forest." Fitting an arrow to his bow, he fired at one of the orcs carrying fire, bringing him down. He was immediately fitting another arrow and let fly at another orc.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 14, 2006)

(((This seems like a fun little place to be! I think I'd like to join)))

Salman watched the events unfold from afar. He frowned. _This WILL be the end of Lothlorien if something is not done soon enough. There are far to many orcs... eventually the resistance will be overwhelmed. _But a party of orcs heading towards him broke his train of thought. They had fire with them.
_They're going to burn down the forest! I must stop them!_ But before he could react he heard a horn being blown 3 times and saw an arrow hit an orc, 
bringing him down. _Looks like it's time for me to intervening. _

Salman leapt out of the shadows right in front of the party of orcs, roused up by the arrow. Suddenly they turn their ugly faces towards him. " Come now, y'all forgot to invite me. That makes me so mad, Mad, MAD!" of course he didn't mean it but it sure does help a bluff. The orcs started laughing like a pack of dogs but suddenly stopped short. Salman revealed a mithril staff in one hand and a very, very long sword that curved in the other hand. He raised his sword and before the shepherd boy could cry "WOLF!" half the orcs had they're necks severed.

"FOOLS!" Boomed Salman and before anyone knew it, Salman started sending orcs flying all over the place, sending them everywhere. Bodies started to pile up in mounds everywhere very, Very, Quickly. In 10 seconds the entire orcish army had been sent all over so that there were no orcs anywhere close to NEAR Salman.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2006)

Tellio lept out of a bush and attacked the orks. He had a long knife and an empty quiver on his back because he had run out of arrows, he left his bow where he had been. He had killed a few orks with arrows but not enough to make a dent in the numbers.

He saw some others fighting as well he made a path to them and gathered them round so that they couldn't be attacked from behind.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 15, 2006)

Salman saw out of the corner of his eye a man ordering the fighters to gather round. He grinned, seeing how low they're moral was. Since there were no orcs within 1000 feet of him he decided it was time to use some real power.

He lifted up his staff on his right hand. The staff started to glow brightly. Than he raised his left hand. Suddenly, without warning, a huge flash of blinding white light erupted from his hand. The white light took the form of a lightning bolt. When it did, Salman hurled it as the nearest party of orcs. When the bolt contacted the ground, an explosion, shaking the very ground, sent the entire party of orcs flying all the way to the stars. He kept hurling thunderbolts everywhere, sending huge amounts of orcs flying away everywhere. 

During all this time, the staff glowed brighter and brighter until it became unbearable. Than, without warning, out of the staff came a fireball the size of a tree. Salman took his staff and smacked the ball right in the middle of the orcish army. So many orcs were sent flying that it was like a black ocean wave.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 15, 2006)

Master Noldor was alone, fighting ten or so orcs off at once. _Come on, guys. Help me,_ he thought. _I don't know how much longer I can last. _NR continued to fight, and managed to defeat all ten orcs. _I'm in trouble now, _he thought, as he saw a Balrog coming towards him. _If I can get him away from the forest, he won't be able to burn it. But then it's just me and him, with me half dead._

Nr made a split second decision and ran at the Balrog. But he wasn't going to attack him. He was trying to lure him into the stream.


----------



## sauronbill (Jun 16, 2006)

"Back, back!!!" screamed the Nazgul leader. The orcs turned on their heels and retreated out of the reach of the elves's arrows. The Nazgul turned his red eyes to the figure in silver. "We accept your price, mercenary", whispered the Nazgul. "But know that if you fail, you'll die." Then he turned to the orc captain behind him. 

"They are strong", said the Nazgul. "But if we can't get in, then we'll burn them out. Archers!!"

"ARCHERS!!” shouted the orc captain. Thousands of shadows walked to the front line, all bearing bows and quivers. Hundreds of fires were lit in front of them. The Nazgul leader advanced to the front of the troops, then he pulled out his sword. The blade gleamed with red flames. 

“On my command, shoot to the trees!!” he shouted, his voice booming across the battlefield. Then he raised his blade high. “Ready!!” The orcs drew their bows. The Nazgul swung his blade down at the time that he shouted: “FIRE!!” 

Thousands of arrows surged the night sky only to land on the trees. Fires formed everywhere, many too close to the city. The action was repeated four more times, and the fires grew dangerously. “Now the catapults!!” screamed the Nazgul. Once again he raised his sword and brought it down while saying the same phrase. Tens of flaming boulders landed on the walls and in the city setting new fires. 

“Second charge!!” shouted the Nazgul. The archers drew back, while a huge fresh horde marched forward. ‘They can’t put out the fires and defend at the same time’ thought the Nazgul pleasingly. “CHARGE!!!” he boomed. Once again the hordes charged the walls, while the large fires invaded the city….


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 16, 2006)

NR ran, with the Balrog quite literally hot on his tail. He made it to the stream, and stood as far as he dared at that point. Turning, he saw the Balrog draw a fiery mace, just as the woods of Lorien burst into flame. "NO!" he cried out. Then, he remembered they had planned for this, although he was unsure if they had enough water stored to put out the fire. His thoughts were broken though, as the Balrog gave a mighty roar. Turning his attention to the fight on his hands, NR held his sword in the water, and spoke a spell he had learned from Gandalf, which gave his sword an icy coating.

"None have ever mastered me, and nor will you! I, in whose blood runs that of Finwe! I, whose half-brother is Gil-galad! I am the High-king of the Noldor. I have slayed your kind before, demon, and this will be no different!" NR challenged.

"This will be different. I am the strongest Balrog ever, stronger even than Gothmog. Fight me if you dare!" the Balrog said.

"I dare," Master Noldor said. And with that, he charged the Balrog, ramming his sword _Alquadar_ into the Balrog's left arm.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 16, 2006)

Everyone was too scattered to get a descent grounp of fighters but he got enough. If it worked then he could go around and get strays and build the group bigger. They formed a circle and started making a parthway throught the orks to try to get to the Nazgul.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 16, 2006)

All this time Salman looked with an open mouth. _Orcs can be resouceful....Hold on, What the heck are they doing now,_ Salman squinted his eyes, than suddenly he realized _they're trying to burn down the forest again. Looks like it's time for some rain.
_
Salman sank into thought, all the while sending hundreds of orcs flying with each sweep of his sword. He was, what you could say, pulling all the storms of middle earth with his will to towards Lothlorien. But it was not soon enough, by the time the first raindrop fell from the sky, some of the forest had been engulfed in flames.

Slowly yet surely, progressing for atleast 5 minutes, one raindrop turned into an uncontrollable fury. Gallons of water fell on top of the flames, slowly quenching the horrible fire.

Suddenly out of the corner of his eye, Salman saw a Balrog, and knew this one was a real threat. He than saw an elf, mighty in lore and wisdom, a Noldorlin elf fighting off the fiery shadow. _Hold up, I've seen him before.... Oh Yeah, I HAVE seen him before_

Salman raised his hand, a white flame erupted from it, forming into a massive thunderbolt. Than, without any mercy whatsoever, he hurled the bolt right at the balrog. The balrog's entire back was blasted to oblivion and the creature itself went flying. But the balrog landed back on it's feet, as if nothing out of the ordinary had happened. Salman started floating in the air torwards the demon (the orcs were really afraid of Salman now, thinking he was some great godly wizard with unimaginable powers (an understatement) and that his wrath was turned towards them) . The Balrog, sensing a power greater than his, retreated into the sea of blood, orcs, and carcasses.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 17, 2006)

Tellio ran foreward and killed the beast on which the Nazgul was. The wings curled around the figure in black. He walked out, sword drawn and started attacking Tellio. He fought back but was overwelmed and the blade grazed his arm. Some one ran to his side to help against the Nazgul. He colapsed.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 17, 2006)

Out of the corner of his eye, Salman spotted a fell beast crash and die, the Nazgul falling with it. The Black rider than revealed his sword, and started to overwhelm a brave, yet unfortuanate man.

Salman leaped in the air right next to the man pitted against the black foe. He collapsed right on his arm. 

"Hoy there mate, you alright?" Salman asked. There was no reply.

Salman pivoted with his right foot, facing the Black menace and gently laying the warrior down (the orcs were by now keeping a gool deal away from Salman).

"I'll give you one warning, go back to your master and trouble us no more. Withdraw the army of orcs from Lothlorien now. Or else." Then the Nazgul gave a high pitched scream, sounding somewhat like a laugh.

"Tch, I warned you." and with that, Salman, using his right hand, grabbed the robed one by his neck, slowly closing his hand. Fire started to flare out of the tips of his fingers, until the entire body was engulfed in flames. With one last, dying screech, the Nazgul gave up, and his body exploded, sending a shockwave that killed many orcs. Salman himself raised his left hand, protecting him and the warrior that lay on the ground.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 18, 2006)

Tellio woke and saw a person standing over him. He felt no presence of the Nazgul. _He killed the Nazgul. That must be the reason of my wakening._ He felt for his sword. He could just reach it. with some effort he raised himself of the ground and stood by the warrior next to him.

"Thank you. I thought I was going to somewhere different."

"Like where?"

"Doesnt matter. Lets kill some orks!" Salman agrred and they ran off together into the ranks of orks.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 18, 2006)

Salman and the warrior started to chase orcs down (the orcs were avoiding him at all costs, not having their shadows anywhere close to him) hacking away at the orcs mercillesly, taking dozens at a time. But the storm was now starting to flood the Nimrodel, and was eventually (oh, 5 minutes) all of Lothlorien would be in a sea of gloom.

"Hold up there mate, I've gotta stop this storm, or else there'll be no Lothlorien." Salman stopped running, standing upright with his staff and his sword in the air. His eyes were closed. Concentrating, he summoned winds out of the east to blow the storms outta Lothlorien. Progressing for 5 minutes, the superstorm started to dissect and break up, each part going to where it was before. An uncontrollable fury turned into a slight drizzle, and than altogether it stopped. The Sun reaveled it pale rays of light.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 18, 2006)

NR stood watching as an immensely powerful being drove off the Balrog. He was grateful for the break, but as soon as the mighty warrior had gone, the Balrog returned.

"Your friend will not always be here to protect you. Go, run for help, and I will enter Lorien and kill all," the Balrog said.

"I do not need protecting. I can defeat you myself, so he has no need to return," Master Noldo said. "Prepare to die!"

NR gripped his sword, holding it high above his head. The Balrog smiled, and threw his mace at NR.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 19, 2006)

"Well that will help," comented Tellio after Salman had cleared the clouds away. "We should try and help that elf over there. The one fighting the balrog." Salman agreed and they started to cut a line towards the lone elf.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 19, 2006)

It was not hard to cut a path through the orcs at all for the orcs tried to avoid Salman at all costs. A lot of them lay in great heaps at tall as hills But there were still many, many more left.


The duo finally reached the battle, it was a scene of desperation. The Balrog was indeed mightier even than Gothmog, Lord of the Balrogs. He slew mercillesly, but every time the demon swung his sword, alaquadar, the name of the Noldor's sword, was there to greet it. The elf fought bravely, for he was mighty even among the high elves. His sword moved so fast that it was hard even for Salman to track it. But the Balrog was mightier still, and was slowly pushing the Noldor into a corner, so that there would be no escape.

Salman reaveled his staff; Tellio drew his sword from it's sheath, and they both charged they're weapons, aiming them for the demon of fire.

...


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 20, 2006)

But Salman didn't take another step...



Sauron was here...


He stood on top of a hill, a sea of gloom before his feet, the red sun shining behind him. Fear spread into the resistance, filling some with madness. He beckoned Tellio with his finger, pulling the warrior towards him. Tellio could not resist, for no power in all of Middle Earth save Salman's alone could withstand him.

Salman stood there aghast, jaw hanging loose.

" You will not touch him." He cried, catching Sauron't attention, and with blinding speed, Salman raced towards the dark one, with the intent of stopping his reign over Middle Earth once and for all


...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 21, 2006)

NR was locked in a deadly duel with the Balrog, using all his strength to prevent the Balrog from harming him. They were slowly moving away from the rest of the battle and Lorien. NR noticed a pattern: the Balrog would advance, NR would block and move back. He was sick of playing this game. It was time to change the rules.

Using water from a nearby puddle made in the superstorm, NR used his minimal magic to create an illusion of a giant water wraith. The Balrog stopped and stared at it for a moment, then spread his wings and flew into the air.

"Now, do you see my difference? I, unlike all other Balrog's before me, can fly. You cannot harm me up here, but I can harm you."

"I cannot harm you, but my creation can. It can and will defeat you," NR said, and used the remainder of his magic to combine his body with that of the wraith. The wraith jumped into the air, and began to wrestle the Balrog to the ground.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 22, 2006)

NR in his wraith body was busy fighting the Balrog, and they were moving further away from the battle now, almost reaching the Misty Mountains. Master Noldor knew this would be dangerous for him, as it was the largest stronghold of the enemy apart from Mordor. Flying high over Kheled-zaram, NR grew an idea. He started rising, higher and higher, until he felt the heat from the sun becoming too much. Then, swiftly, he flew straight at the Balrog, with all of his strength. The Balrog only realised what was happening an instant before it did, which was too late, as he was carried into the lake.

Despite the Balrog's strength and skill, the sacred dwarven lake overcame him, and his spirit was quenched. Right before he died, the Balrog plunged his mace into NR's shoulder, causing him to return to his normal form. Crying out in pain, Master Noldo slowly rose to the surface, and lay down, overcome with pain and weariness.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 24, 2006)

NR was resting on the banks of the great lake, and felt a mighty fire in his shoulder. He pulled off the armour plate and tunic he was wearing, and examined the wound the Balrog had given him. Sensing some mighty power in him, NR scooped some water out of the lake and splashed it on the cut. Knowing the water would do little, he redressed himself, and climbed to his feet.

Trying to gauge his bearings, NR looked at the sky and mountains, and found out the direction he needed to head to return to Lorien. He was just beginning the slow trek back, when the fire from the mace consumed him, and the last thing in his mind was Sauron attempting to choke him.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 24, 2006)

(((Three Posts, mate. That sure is a lot. Why not make one super big post.)))


Sauron saw a figure in black come towards him. He sensed a great power in him that he had not felt before. So he released his hold over Tellio to face this new threat.

Salman came at blinding speed out of the North. He drew his sword from it's sheath, with a fire in his eye. Sauron drew his great mace, and they're weapons clashed. It was like a dance, perfectly balanced, taking turns as if it were a game of chess. Salman tried to fight of the enemy, but he was to great for swordsmanship alone.

He suddenly grew, higher and higher. While he grew his body began to change, horribly. Before anyone knew it, the figure in Black had become a demon of Fire, a Balrog. His head blocked out the sun.

He drew his sword again, this time it was a tounge of flame. He raised it high in the air, and slammed it against Sauron's weapon. It could not stand the force and was incenirated. Sauron, weaponless, started to slowly back away.

The Balrog roared, spreading it's two great wings high in the air. So great were they that it seemed that all the east and all the west were in it's shadow. The orcs fear overcame Sauron's dominance over them and they started to flee, screeching and screaming. The Black Captians knew not fear so they stood by their master, as the sea of doom withdrew. 

The demon of fire was glad, for it was really Salman. He could not have defeaten Sauron as a man, but as a Balrog, he stood no chance. Sauron knew this, and he saw his doom at hand. His last thoughts, before the Balrog's sword cloved him in two, would've have suprised anyone. But that is a secret he shall keep to the end of time.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 4, 2006)

Sauron's spirit drifted, and took the body of an orc, which ran. He used the orcs spirit to strengthen himself, and left the body, killing the orc. Letting the wind carry his spirit, he came to the Misty Mountains and saw an elf there. Using his mind, Sauron knocked the elf out, and called orcs to come to the place. Then, with the last of his strength, Sauron went to the Mordor. There he would set to work creating a new body.

NR awoke in complete darkness, and knew he had been captured. _This could get tricky,_ he thought. _I escaped from Moria once. Twice will not be as easy._


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 6, 2006)

The Balrog slowly started to shrink. As a did so, human features started to appear and develop until Salman stood there, staff and everything. He was worried, for although Sauron, his black riders, and the army orcs were gone, so was the Noldor.

Salman using his power scanned the surface of Middle Earth, searching for the Noldor. He couldn't have died, he thought, for if he had surely the carcas would be laying somewhere around here. Salman turned his gaze that to the west, than to the east, and was filled with wonder, for it had seemed as if the elf had dissapeared from the face of the earth. Than at last, Salman turned his gaze in desperation to the mines of Moria. There he saw, or thought he saw, and elven figure hunched up against a wall, hands bound and mouth gagged. 

Salman than remembered how the demon of Hell and the elven prince had been flying swiftly towards the Misty Mountains, and then he gawked. _Of course, _he thought, _the Noldor was captured by orcs! Man does that guy have thrill isues!_


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 6, 2006)

NR awoke from another bout of unconciousness as he felt a cold, evil entering him. _This is new,_ he thought. _But only one person I know of can do this: Sauron._

_That's right,_ NR heard a menacing voice reply in his head. _It's Sauron, and you cannot escape from me now. To save you, your friends would have to destroy the body. They will not want to do that now, I am sure. You are far too good at fighting and destroying my tools for that. Now, let me enlighten you on this situation. I can access all of your thoughts, and control your body. You can do nothing, except think. However, as I told you orc-spawn, I can hear and read your thoughts. Now, I think it's time I found out how to enter Lorien._


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 9, 2006)

The sun shone clearly in the sky, pale yet warm to feel, while Salman laid on the grass basking in it's warm light, sound asleep. Mighty hills that had stood since the dawn of the earth stood there like great kings now forgotten, once mighty pillars of stone that reached to heights beyond reckon, but could not resist the power of time, until all that had not been swept away were great hills, vast and menacing, filled to the top with wisdom, wisdom of the earth. Upon these hills stood trees, great trees. Like pillars of stone they were, with intricate designs fashioned by nature, vines coiling upon the trunks like a snake around his prey. Mighty they were, like those from days long past, when the sun shone ever the brighter and the powers of Ea had not wholly forsaken Middle Earth. 

The Brown skinned man, Salman, shifted in his sleep. For here was the forest of Lothlorien, neighbored by the Misty Mountains to the West and the Great river to the east, that still stood as a last memory of the elder days, and the memory of the elves still lingered, not to vanish unless a terrible evil fell on it.

Suddenly Salman woke up, his peaceful calm broken by the memories of war. His eyes were filled with wisdom, and he was blessed with knowledge.
His rest had been broken by a nightmare, of which did not dare come to this man often. Memory filled into him like a torrential wave, and for a second Salman lost all feeling of reality. But that passed. 

The man stood up, surveying the scene. The remaining Galadrim had to tend to the dirty work, burning the carcasses of orcs and burrying the dead. Although Salman would have liked to help, he still knew of the elf, trapped in the Mines of Moria, an inescapable maze tunnels and hallways, chambers and mansions. Within that place, it was said that a fear greater even that Durin's Bane still dwelled, waiting until Doomsday, from which it would come out of it's adobe and stalk the world once more. Salman shuddered.

After he had eaten, he set off to finding some arrows. That was not terribly hard, for many had been wasted in this battle. After Salman had eaten, he set off, not worrying to say a good-bye to the elves. He would strike for the great river, following it North until he came by the old road. From there, he would follow the road east, until he came to the Misty Moutains. From there, Salman would search for the ancient Eastern entrance to the forgotten realm, and after that, well, he dared not think.
The Noldor would survive, for elves, especially one of his stature, could endure great, GREAT, trials and still live. And anyway, Salman had always been a fast traveler, using some power from deep within to travel great distances in shorter times. But he still had a long way to go, and many months ahead until he could lay in peace.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 18, 2006)

Using his new found body, Sauron walked out of the mines and demanded for a Warg. His request was given, and climbing aboard, he rode the long journey to Anduin, planning to enter Lorinand through the river. Spying his greatest enemy, he dismounted and walked towards him.

"Greetings, my friend. I have defeated the Balrog, and was just returning. Is all well?" he said, except with NR's voice.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 18, 2006)

The wizard, overcome with joy, did not notice in the change in the elf's voice.
" It's great to see you there mate! Never for a second did I think you were dead! But how did you defeat the Balrog?," but before the elf could even take into consideration what he just said, the wizard took him between his arm and gave him a noogie.

"Come, sit down." Salman suggested, and the elf and Salman sat around a dying fire, while the pale moonlight reflected of the lake.

"So, tell me, how DID you manage to defeat the Balrog and come back here so little time?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 25, 2006)

"Well, as we were fighting, I used the little magic I had, and we were both flying around, locked in an aerial dogfight. We managed to finish up not too far from here. I threw him into Kheled-Zaram, and travelled back here night and day, stopping only a few times. Now tell me, how goes the war?"


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 25, 2006)

Salman gawked, than closed his jaw, than gawked again. It was rather comical actually, but it did not matter. "Normally, I would you were lying, but after what I have seen from you, I have no doubts. As for the war, well, you saw how I took on that Balrog form right. Well, all of Sauron's minions got scared out of their guts and fleed. I myself personally cloved Sauron in two." Salman said with a smile on his face.


"Come, good elf. There is to be council tonight on what is to be done with Sauron. Everyone will be overjoyed to see you all right."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 1, 2006)

"No doubt he would have fled. Unless his ring is destroyed, he cannot be. You must know that," NR/Sauron stated. "Now, lead the way."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 14, 2007)

Black limped away from the large piles of burning carcasses. He was weak from the fight and had been shot twice in the leg from orc arrows. His swords were both now shards, the had shattered during the battle. His cloak was now in rags, he was now in a sleeveless brown tunic and in leather boots. His dagger had been lost sometime during the battle, he now only had a quiver of 10 arrows and a bow he had taken from a dead elf. The elf probably was being buried right now. He hadn't checked on Caala yet, he wondered where she was now, if she had stayed out of the fight. His train of thought broke as he saw NR and another man walking towards the counsel's chamber. "NR! Wait up!" He made a miserable excuse of a run, his hurt leg dragging behind. "Who is this?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 24, 2007)

"This, my good man, is a mighty warrior named Salman. He claims to have defeated Sauron, yet the evil one lives on. The driving force behind all these enemies upon our doorstep presses onwards like a cruel black orc chasing its prey," NR answered. "Come, let us debate what we must do about this black malice. No offence intended, of course."


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 26, 2007)

"Alas, I thought as much. The evil which I clove was not the the dark lord we all know. Merely a projection of his great will. But no matter how great he is, no matter how far his arm may stretch, he harbors one weakness, one point that, if harmed, will be his bane..."

The was a long silence, every man contemplating the horrors of war. Salman himself was deep in thought, a frown on his face and disappointment pooled in his eyes. He sat there on a chair, staring off into the dark, thinking. Than he got up, and sighed. 

"Listen up, and listen well, for I'm only saying this once," he said. "Some of you, problably you elves, may have heard of the rings. The magic rings, to be precise." Salman paused. "These objects were, no, are, considered the pinnacle of elven skill. They all harbored the skills and total prowess that the Noldor had to offer, as well as the divine knowledge of Annatar, Lord of Gifts. For during the second age, in the realm of Eragion where the last of the Noldor still dwelt, led by Celebrimbor, Annatar came to them. He came to them as a guider, teaching them secrets of the anvil they had never before known. But also the Lord of Gifts learned things he also did not know, ancient skills the Noldor had learned and developed in smithing. But for the people of Eragion, last of that elven tribe, they profited greatly from Annatar's knowledge. They created things of such beauty that had not been ever seen before, nor probably will be. And at the height of their smithing might, they forged the magic rings, objects that kept in them power itself, and allowed to the user the strength and might to command."

"Now, I don't, and neither do any of you, have the patience to tell the whole tale of the great rings, but I must say this. Sauron wields the mightiest of the elven rings, but it is mighty only because it keeps within it's gold most of the dark lord's power. Now, I want you guys to guess, what does this have to do with taking out the dark lord?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 28, 2007)

Black's brow furrowed, the rings had only been roughly explained to him. He looked up to Salman and gave his answer, "Because the Ring is bound to him, am I right?" He then spun around the dagger in his hand.


----------

